

47% Americans never retire - known
http://247wallst.com/2010/10/02/why-many-americans-will-never-retire/

======
bradleyjoyce
The title of the article is "Why Many Americans Will Never Retire" which the
article does a really poor job of answering. The first paragraph points out
lower home values and a drop in people's retirement accounts. That is it?!?!
The article then goes on to throw out these percentages based on survey
responses but it doesn't appear the survey asked anyone WHY they won't retire.
Personally, I will never retire! Why would I want to?? I love my job, it's NOT
work at all and I could do it 24/7/365. I never feel like I'm working... I
have no reason to stop doing what I'm doing unless, like many survey
respondents said, am no longer able to work for health reasons. Nothing to do
with the economy, housing market, etc etc has a factor for me. If I saw a
survey of American small business owners that said they don't plan to retire,
my first assumption would be they're like me.. they love what they're doing
and they see no reason to stop.

